# Growth Hormone - Hygetropin



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Anyone used Hygetropin GH? good or bad? expensive/cheap??


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Good product

No price discussions please.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Its good mate.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Is there anything better than it?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

There is better if you're on a lottery winner's budget. But Hyge is for me the best affordable one out there. I prefer it to blues


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> There is better if you're on a lottery winner's budget. But Hyge is for me the best affordable one out there. I prefer it to blues


mmmm I dont plan on using slin and there only so much I will spend on my muscles.... time to get some then.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

There are 2 yypes of Growth

1 - Chinese

2 - Pharma

Pharma seems to be much stronger per iu this i think is down to purity of the GH powder and the lab it is made in, Chinese GH includes-

Hygetropin

Jintropin

Ansomone

Generic

Getropin

all are the correct Amino sequence all do the exact same the guys who say one is better than the other are saying this for financial reasons....


----------



## caiza (May 4, 2004)

And what are the pharma gh called?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

yeah what is the pharma GH names?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Pharma GH

Simplex

Nutropin

Genotropin

to name a few


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

heard of Genotropin mentioned before.. .I'll have to look into that one before going for Hygetropin


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

What about Somatropin?


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

TaintedSoul said:


> What about Somatropin?


Serostim is the brand name for somatropin in the US. Pro athletes love this stuff.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

TaintedSoul said:


> What about Somatropin?


Supposed to be the dogs b0llocks, we are still not sure why, but guys I know who are well educated on the science of growth swear it is a great deal better in their experience, but still use Blues as $ for $ it is outrageously priced, and it is a rip off too, the company make a huge mark up, it is not like it costs X amount more to produce.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Loving this thread.

Never knew what the names of the chineese stuff were, Thanks for everyones input.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

mmmm my source refers to Somatropin as Jintropin too??

Jintropin (Somatropin) 10 iu - recombinant HGH for injection

Manufactured by : GenSci pharmaceuticals China


----------



## susthead (Jun 29, 2007)

in my personal opinion from using chinese gh its all the same stuff and made in one factory and just rebranded and sold by meny diffrent companys , they all have pretty much the same effect.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

susthead said:


> in my personal opinion from using chinese gh its all the same stuff and made in one factory and just rebranded and sold by meny diffrent companys , they all have pretty much the same effect.


Well the Chineese Generic Blue tops gave me the worst sides of any GH.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

and syntrom?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

On another note. British Dragon will be launching 80 iu kits of HGH by the end of the year....No idea on price yet.


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

robsta9 said:


> On another note. British Dragon will be launching 80 iu kits of HGH by the end of the year....No idea on price yet.


sounds interesting, have to keep a look out for that, if well priced should be a very popular product.


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

TaintedSoul said:


> mmmm my source refers to Somatropin as Jintropin too??
> 
> Jintropin (Somatropin) 10 iu - recombinant HGH for injection
> 
> Manufactured by : GenSci pharmaceuticals China


I thought Jintropin was supposed to be humatrope (American Pharmaceutical).


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

miami797 said:


> I thought Jintropin was supposed to be humatrope (American Pharmaceutical).


No, that is an Elli Lillie product and my favorite hands down.


----------



## caiza (May 4, 2004)

wouldnt i love to get more cash and get the lilly and simplex pharma gh...!

Do pro bodybuilders use this stuff they must do i guess they have the cash and the connections?


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

Somatropin:

[ Pronunciation: SOH mah troe pin ]

Brand Names: Genotropin, Humatrope, Norditropin, Nutropin, Nutropin AQ, Nutropin Depot, Saizen, Serostim, Zorbtive

Nevermind. Humatrope is somatropin, so if jintropin is supposed to be humatrope than it is somatropin.


----------



## Carlsberg (Nov 1, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> On another note. British Dragon will be launching 80 iu kits of HGH by the end of the year....No idea on price yet.


I thought they closed down?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Carlsberg said:


> I thought they closed down?


No mate, just cut back the number of distributors.


----------



## Robbboz (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey fellas,

Justgetting back into training after a year off.

ALSO!! Any comments on IGF 1 - from Omega Labs?

Thanks for any help gents.


----------



## petethemanc (Sep 18, 2007)

Carlsberg said:


> I thought they closed down?


Nice, awaiting update


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 20, 2007)

Robsta said:


> On another note. British Dragon will be launching 80 iu kits of HGH by the end of the year....No idea on price yet.


Is this still in the pipeline, Rob?


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

i have been considering using growth again but had quite bad side effects on the last course but that was a long time ago, My left arm kept going numb with pins and needles, It did get quite bad.

Has any one else suffered this???????????????


----------



## tree frog (Apr 3, 2008)

pecman said:


> i have been considering using growth again but had quite bad side effects on the last course but that was a long time ago, My left arm kept going numb with pins and needles, It did get quite bad.
> 
> Has any one else suffered this???????????????


Yeap......quite frequently, but by sticking to 4iu's 5 days on 2 days off the sides aren't as bad and don't hit till about week 6 or 8.....they usually subside total after around 8weeks of coming off.......well that's my experience anyway.....I must admit I do get good results from GH....so think that the numbing sensation and pins and needles is worth putting up with.....to be honest the bad sides were experienced using 8 to 12iu's a day 5 on 2 off......


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Clydefrog said:


> Is this still in the pipeline, Rob?


As far as i'm aware its already available

Sam


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yep it sure is


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

surely its just relabelled stuff or are they actually manufacturing there own gh?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

pecman said:


> i have been considering using growth again but had quite bad side effects on the last course but that was a long time ago, My left arm kept going numb with pins and needles, It did get quite bad.
> 
> Has any one else suffered this???????????????


I had this. I got off and two weeks later I was back to normal, I dropped the dose in half and problem was solved.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> What about Somatropin?


All the commonly available hGH brands are Somatropin - it is the pharmaceautical name for all Human Growth Hormone produced by recombinant DNA synthesis.

Your source lists (somatropin) after Jintropin not because he is saying that somatropin as a brand is the same as Jintropin, but becasue Jintropin IS Somatropin. Jintropin is the brand name, Somatropin is what it actually is.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Clydefrog said:


> Is this still in the pipeline, Rob?


yes, it's available, but way too overpriced...


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

pecman said:


> i have been considering using growth again but had quite bad side effects on the last course but that was a long time ago, My left arm kept going numb with pins and needles, It did get quite bad.
> 
> Has any one else suffered this???????????????


Shooting IM rather than sub q reduces sides in most, and shooting GH with slin also reduces sides, no idea why, but almost all have had the same results, so there is definitely merit to it.

Some numbness is to be expected though, I find it gets better the longer you use it.


----------



## El Magico (Dec 21, 2010)

Noen som kan gi meg noen inspill på hvorfor jeg skal eller ikke skal bruke dette?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

> Noen som kan gi meg noen inspill på hvorfor jeg skal eller ikke skal bruke dette?


Anybody can give me some recordings on why I should or should not use this?


----------

